# Shipping sperm to IVF clinic abroad



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has shipped sperm to a clinic abroad with an independent company during the pandemic?

We are having donor egg IVF in Spain and are trying to avoid having to fly twice during Covid.

Would really appreciate to hear from anyone who's done this or knows anything at all about it.

Thanks a mil!!!


----------



## Mees_2020 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi, maybe you have seen it already, but recently opened a topic on ivf couriers.
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=404065.0

I'm trying to move embryo's from Norht of Cyprus, because of the borders and uncertainty of them being open or not. So any info is welcome here too.


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Meez_72 God it's an awful time with this pandemic going on isn't it!! Sorry to hear your having probs too. Hopefully someone might reply with some info. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Meez sorry only just after seeing that link you sent now. Thanks a mil. Will check it out!!


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi Jenny

Have you actually rung your clinic to see if they are accepting sperm transported from the UK at the moment as that is where I would start?  

A xx


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Crap I never thought of that Anenome. I just presumed they wouldn't have a prob with that. We're actually based in Ireland but I know all these IVF couriers are international so was asking here. 

What reason do you think they might have that would cause them to object? Bit worried now but thanks...it's better to know these things!!!


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi Jenny,

Have you already had a consultation with your clinic in Spain?  Usually they want to see both of you to carry out semen tests, take a sample, give you an examination etc.  Not sure how this is working with Coronavirus?

It is always best to liaise with the clinic first to find out what they want you to do in order to get the best from your cycle.  In addition, they probably already have companies they use to import and export sperm so it is worth asking there first.

I would definitely email the clinic first before you make any plans!

I am a mum of 13 year old twins via embryo donation in Spain if you have any questions!

Best wishes,

A xx


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Aw thanks Anenome. I probably should have mentioned that this is our gazillionth IVF cycle and we have in fact already had 2 donor egg cycles in this clinic in Spain. They know everything there is to know about my hubbies swimmers at this point   Thankfully they've always been good according to tests but you've totally prompted me to email them just in case they have any concerns so thanks for that.

I'm hoping their won't be a prob but best to know now. I don't think they are linked with any companies as I'm sure they would have suggested it already as their aware travel is tricky at the mo but again...definitely worth asking.

Aw 13yr old twins...oh my God..twins would be my dream. Congrats!!!

Thanks for suggesting to email them first and thanks also for the offer to PM. I really appreciate it.

Jen xx


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi Jenny,

Sorry about that!  I didn't know your history...  

i am sorry that you have had to have such a difficult journey.  I had 6 miscarriages before success with donor embryo in Spain.  Have you had a reason for the previous cycles not working?

Lots of luck,
A xx


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh God you had it tough also. I cannot imagine 6 miscarriages!! I'm so so sorry you had to go through all that. If anyone deserved twins it's you. Thank God you had a happy ending!!

No and we've seen a few consultants at this point. I have raised NK cells and thyroid probs but always on treatment for both and my thyroid was always stable before and after transfers. My husbands sperm is apparently good with all tests performed so donor embryo has never been suggested.

All the consultants have said they feel it's just bad luck. Hard pill to swallow. I'm having an ERA done before our next cycle so fingers crossed. I did get pregnant once but sadly resulted in an early miscarriage. 

This Covid situation is really delaying things for us and we're hoping not to have to travel twice. We'll be starting our 3rd and possibly final cycle with donor eggs. If this doesn't work I don't think I can go through it all again. We've been many many years trying for a baby with IVF. You know better than anyone it takes over your life.

I'm so glad to know you had twins after all that. It gives me some hope so thanks!!

xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

jennyH1 said:


> Oh God you had it tough also. I cannot imagine 6 miscarriages!! I'm so so sorry you had to go through all that. If anyone deserved twins it's you. Thank God you had a happy ending!!
> 
> This Covid situation is really delaying things for us and we're hoping not to have to travel twice. We'll be starting our 3rd and possibly final cycle with donor eggs. If this doesn't work I don't think I can go through it all again. We've been many many years trying for a baby with IVF. You know better than anyone it takes over your life.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to read about BNFs, keep fingers and toes crossed for a positive result x


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Aw thanks miami that's kind of you. Ah sure fingers and toes crossed xx


----------

